# Ask a Stupid Question--- Get a Stupid Answer



## catcapper

It has come to my attention that we don't have a AASQGASA thread here on PT. The rules are simple--- just answer the question in the above post. Then folks can ask their own question and it really doesn't have to be about predator hunt'in.

I'll start.

So--- if theres a tourist season--- why can't we shoot them?.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote

we can it's just set up so you pay for it , after ,instead of paying for a tag prior


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

catcapper said:


> It has come to my attention that we don't have a AASQGASA thread here on PT. The rules are simple--- just answer the question in the above post. Then folks can ask their own question and it really doesn't have to be about predator hunt'in.
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> So--- if theres a tourist season--- why can't we shoot them?.
> 
> awprint:


they taste bad because most are spoiled

if teachers are so smart, why are they still in school?


----------



## catcapper

Cause they forgot to go to graduation--- get their diploma--- and leave.

How come we drive on a parkway, and park in a driveway?.

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

because driveways arent long enough to get you anywhere but home

what do they pack styrofoam in when they ship it?


----------



## prairiewolf

You guys are making my head hurt, lmao !!


----------



## Daamud

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> because driveways arent long enough to get you anywhere but home
> 
> what do they pack styrofoam in when they ship it?


A life vest.

What root do they use to make root beer?


----------



## youngdon

Sassafrass originally......

Why do mathematicians always say " pie are squared", when we all know pie are round ?


----------



## catcapper

Silly mathematicians--- don't they know tricks are for kids. :roflmao: :roflmao:

Dang Don--- now ya got me think'in about why they put a round pizza in a square box.

awprint:


----------



## glenway

In baseball, why is the foul pole not a fair pole? If you hit it, it's ruled a homer.

Any why is it hit and run, when they run and then hit?

And, just how does one leave his feet? Never seen it done, although sports announcers do routinely.


----------



## catcapper

Ha, ha--- to call it a "fair pole" just sounds too gay.lol.

The neighbor lady down the road had a question--- she asked me--- "Do you think its O.K. for a Proctologist to give you an exam with both of his hands on your shoulders?."-------> LOL.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Short said:


> Why is there braille on a drive up ATM?


so blind people in a cab can get money...


----------



## rhammer

Are you head over heels? Needless to say, I could care less.


----------



## knapper

Calling on the radio asking if you are have your radio on and are listening? Got your ears on good buddy?


----------



## Rick Howard

I admit parenting must be tough. I don't know how y'all do it. Seems ya can't even make up your own minds. How many times have you told your kid to grow up? How many times have ya told them not to grow up too fast?


----------



## glenway

Who'd want to grow up anyway?


----------



## fr3db3ar

Growing old is mandatory. Growing up is optional.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## jimmy shutt

true story......took a buddy duck hunting who only hunts at places where the guide says "choose that one Mike"!

I call him the night before............well it looks like rain tomorrow make sure you have your rain gear..............with a worried voice he says "what do you mean rain gear" I said in case you have to shoot I'll have to move the umbrella and don't want you to get wet!!!!


----------



## knapper

Now my mind writes checks that my body can't cash.


----------



## catcapper

Ha--- my wife writes checks my body can't cash.lol.

Then I got to think'in--- why do they sterilize needles for lethal injections?.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

Cause the libtards would then make us pay to cure the infection before he got sick.


----------



## 220swift

I'm just tired of paying the libtards..........

What was the best thing BEFORE sliced bread?


----------



## catcapper

Beef--- its whats for dinner.lol.

(You can tell us if theres really an answer to that question Mike)

If the professor on Giligan's Island can make a radio out of a coconut--- why cant he fix the hole in the damn boat.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

The union won't allow it !

What's the first thing you know ?


----------



## dwtrees

Nothing.

Why do they call it a pair of pants when there is only one?


----------



## youngdon

LOL and yet they call it A bra when there are two of them.......


----------



## 220swift

catcapper said:


> (You can tell us if theres really an answer to that question Mike)
> 
> awprint:


beaver :smile:


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> LOL and yet they call it A bra when there are two of them.......


German word for bra...........stopzemfromfloppin


----------



## fr3db3ar

Lol

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## glenway

What's the first thing you know ?

Ol' Jed's a millionaire.


----------



## youngdon

Very good Glen !


----------



## JTKillough

Why a bathing suit? You don't bathe in it! You swim in it. And the woman's style has a bra. Or are those to carry your soap? Some of the men's have pockets.....Pockets? What the hell are you carrying that is so important that you have to "Bathe" with it.


----------



## glenway

I think bathing suits are for the older generation that always seems to be wearing them whenever they are shown on TV in one of those walk-in tub advertisements. Who'd want to see them without one?


----------



## youngdon

Let's not forget that to many YOU are the older generation.


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> Let's not forget that to many YOU are the older generation.


shouldn't it be WE............ :elkgrin:


----------



## youngdon

220swift said:


> shouldn't it be WE............ :elkgrin:


Sorry Mike I didn't mean to leave YOU out.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

glenway said:


> I think bathing suits are for the older generation that always seems to be wearing them whenever they are shown on TV in one of those walk-in tub advertisements. Who'd want to see them without one?


oh my god. i just got a visual of that

give me a spork,i need to pluck out my brain now


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> Sorry Mike I didn't mean to leave YOU out.


It's OK Don, I just haven't been myself since that house fell on my sister...........


----------



## 220swift

Not to get technical, but according to chemistry, alcohol is a solution.............. :smiley-2drunks-singing:


----------



## 220swift

back to topic.......................

*How long is a piece of string?*


----------



## catcapper

Mmmmmm--- solution--- :redface:

So--- if you mated a bulldog with a shitsu, would it be called a bullshit?lol.

awprint:


----------



## rhammer

Off topic, but what do you get when you mate a lab with a poodle?

A waste of a good lab


----------



## glenway

Labradoodle.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i just seen two of them the other day

talk about an ugly dog

but it would make for a good hunting dog

in the old world poodles were known as duck dogs

they are once again becoming a hunting dog in this country


----------



## 220swift

​​I've posted this before but it seemed appropriate.​


----------



## 220swift

catcapper said:


> Mmmmmm--- solution--- :redface:
> 
> So--- if you mated a bulldog with a shitsu, would it be called a bullshit?lol.
> 
> awprint:


as long as you need it to be?

sounds like my kind of dog


----------



## 220swift

*If you're born again, do you have two bellybuttons ?*


----------



## jimmy shutt

off topic....if yer dogs play toy is propelled by a 12 gauge shotgun....you might be a *******!!!

do you mind if I cut in front of you???


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

only if you cut yourself


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

if doctors and lawyers go to school to become professionals

why do they still practice?


----------



## glenway

SGB's post:

i just seen two of them the other day

talk about an ugly dog

but it would make for a good hunting dog

in the old world poodles were known as duck dogs

they are once again becoming a hunting dog in this country

Tim,

Have to tell a story now. At my first experience as a duck shooter for the AKC hunt tests, we wounded a duck; it couldn't fly and wasn't going anywhere, but it had its head up. Released from its handler, here comes the charging standard poodle and slams on the brakes some 50 feet from the live bird. Good dogs won't hesitate and will grab the bird and haul it back. Pronto. The poodle completely chickened out, turned around and was disqualified. It's all part of the test and it sure beats finding out in other circumstances, but no other dog ever did that in front of us. At the same time, we didn't wound many all day, so I can't say how many other retrievers act that way on percentage. But, then again, it WAS the only poodle.


----------



## glenway

*If you're born again, do you have two bellybuttons ?*

I'm checking.


----------



## glenway

I see this thread becoming another with a long life of its own. Thanks, Cat. It's been fun.

Now, below is a query with an answer that has to be silly - yet, a real question, nonetheless:

If it is the hunter's responsibility and obligation by law to make every effort to recover game animals that have been shot, or to make every attempt to determine, if in fact, an animal has been shot at all, why do so many as a dozen states or so *not* allow the use of tracking dogs?


----------



## 220swift

white man poor tracker Kemosabe.......................


----------



## glenway

Him got good friend ready, willing, and able.


----------



## youngdon

Probably because it's been abused by people of lesser character! You know those people would use them to locate live deer.


----------



## glenway

That's a common theory but considering the provisions in dog-tracking laws to see that it doesn't happen, it's silly. If you are interested, see how it's done the right way here: http://thinkingafield.org/2015/02/tracking-dogs-waste-not-want-not.html

More on the specifics of how it's done later...


----------



## dwtrees

So if you are in outer space (way out there past our solar system) and it is totally dark, which way is up? :smiley-confused005:


----------



## dwtrees

So do you know how to keep someone in suspense?


----------



## catcapper

Ha--- I think youve been drink'in DW.lol. :roflmao:

------> How come softballs are hard?.

awprint:


----------



## glenway

Not again! Keep an eye out for those trees, DW!


----------



## Ruger

How do you catch a unique rabbit?


----------



## Daamud

Ruger said:


> How do you catch a unique rabbit?


Unique up on it.


----------



## kiyote

if you had ex-ray vision,and you can see through anything, wouldn't you see through everything and actually see nothing?


----------



## catcapper

Now that's down right confuse'in kiyote. You need to go on the Dr. Phil show with questions like that. :roflmao:----->

Things that have been seen, cannot be unseen. :frusty:

awprint:


----------



## kiyote

:lol: o.k. I'll try an dumb it down a bit.

if jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, why is there a song about him?


----------



## JTKillough

It's not that, no one cares........It's that " I " don't care. And I don't! Jimmy can go on ahead and crack that corn all the live long day for all I care. Not that I care. Cause I don't. And if'n Jimmy got tired of crack'n corn and took to holler'n and such. And maybe said he done with all that crack'n and break'n corn, then Jimmy got a right to stop break'n corn and crack'n bones....Wait a minute, who the hells Jimmy? What on earth is crackcorn anyway? Is Jimmy selling corn or crack? If he is cracking corn, what would his job classification be? Is he a corn cracker or a shucker. Now I wonder which pays more. Cracker or shucker? If Jimmy's the cracker then who's shuck'n? Man, there's a lot of unanswered questions here.


----------



## kiyote

carter


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i think crackcorn is just a ghetto term for crack cocaine

and yes,that makes jimmy a drug dealer


----------



## JTKillough

Here's another one. Is tuffet another word for "fat ass"? Just say'n.


----------



## kiyote

yes.

if you wear a teflon suit, could you ever end up in a sticky situation?


----------



## dwtrees

Are you ready to learn how to keep someone in suspense?


----------



## glenway

No, DW. You've already taught us.


----------



## catcapper

:roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## kiyote

why do they put, for indoor or outdoor use only, on christmas lights?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

so you can hang them out the window...


----------



## Daamud

Why doesn't the warning label on alcohol mention "May cause pregnancy"?


----------



## kiyote

it will now. thanks for that.


----------



## youngdon

Hmmm.


----------



## 220swift

Daamud said:


> Why doesn't the warning label on alcohol mention "May cause pregnancy"?


not May cause, Has caused


----------



## glenway

I always wondered how that happened.


----------



## JTKillough

Well, that answers it! And all this time, I been thinking a stork was to blame.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Why do fat bottomed girls make the rocking world go round?


----------



## 220swift

a drunk stork JT............


----------



## glenway

Why do fat bottomed girls make the rocking world go round?

One thing I know about this is that the guy that came up with the line was no expert on the subject matter - if you know what I mean. And, he ain't here to explain it anymore, either.


----------



## JTKillough

220swift said:


> a drunk stork JT............


That explains things even further! Here's an interesting little known fact. You don't actually control anything! Did you know that most Thermostat controls, especially in large office buildings don't actually do anything. These Placebo controls have been used since the 60's to make people think they actually control the HVAC system. Some Placebo systems actually have white noise to make it more realistic to the mark. Just adjusting the fake thermostat can make most office workers "feel" warmer or cooler. If your office building has an unguarded thermostat, there is a 90% chance that it is a Placebo Thermostat......Sorry, you don't even control the AC! Wasn't there a Rush song called 2112 that stated---We have assumed control! We have assumed control! We have assumed control!


----------



## kiyote

IS A MALE LADYBUG A TRANSVESTITE?


----------



## singlesix

Who came up with working 5 days a week and sometimes having two days off. Should be the other way around don't ya think?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

singlesix said:


> Who came up with working 5 days a week and sometimes having two days off. Should be the other way around don't ya think?


Henry Ford came up with the 5 day 40 hour work week


----------



## glenway

Who came up with working 5 days a week and sometimes having two days off. Should be the other way around don't ya think?

Hey, SingleSix, when you get back here, start up a business and see how far you get with the concept. Will you pay your help for the time off? If so, I'm moving to Nevada. See you soon!


----------



## singlesix

I guess I was sounding a bit like a liberal shame on me


----------



## kiyote

can a hearse driver drive a corpse in the carpool lane?


----------



## 220swift

kiyote said:


> can a hearse driver drive a corpse in the carpool lane?


not if the corpse is in the front passenger's seat............ :smile2:


----------



## youngdon

How about if it's driving...?

I know how you like the whole Zombie thing Mike...LOL


----------



## dwtrees

2 Questions for you today

1. Name the one sport in which neither the spectators nor the participants

know the score or the leader until the contest ends.

2. What famous North American landmark is constantly moving backward?


----------



## youngdon

MMA, boxing, kick boxing.....

I'd say the whitehouse,,,, but I guess that has more to do with the occupant than the building itself.

Soooo, the Mendenhall Glacier ?


----------



## dwtrees

You got the first one right.

As for the second one wee will see who else answers that one.


----------



## glenway

2 - Niagara Falls


----------



## kiyote

if dracula has no reflction ,how come he always has such a straight parting in his hair?


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> How about if it's driving...?
> 
> I know how you like the whole Zombie thing Mike...LOL


 :gunshooting: :smiley-dracula:


----------



## dwtrees

Youngdon and Glenway answered the 2 questions right.

The water is wearing away about 2 1/2 feet from the face of Niagara falls every year. Thats a lot of rock to wear away.


----------



## glenway

Water always wins.


----------



## catcapper

To be--- or not to be--- Hmmm.

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

if your wife told you she wanted you to but her something that would go from 0 to 180 in 3 seconds

would it be wise to get her a new bathroom scale?


----------



## glenway

Sure! She could step on it and get a "weigh" from you then.


----------



## catcapper

Geeez--- you guys probably like elephant jokes too. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

The neighbor girl told my wife she was wearing SPANX. I thought she must have them on inside out....
I should learn to think with my mouth closed !


----------



## glenway

You've seen those commercials with rich movie stars telling you how smart you'd be to buy gold and silver. If it's such a good idea, how come they don't quit their sales jobs and buy it all themselves?


----------



## dwtrees

youngdon said:


> The neighbor girl told my wife she was wearing SPANX. I thought she must have them on inside out....
> I should learn to think with my mouth closed !


Bet that one will haunt you for a while.


----------



## glenway

How do Colorado potato beetles find my potatoes in Michigan? I don't get it!


----------



## 220swift

in the pot being transported from CO to MI...................... :nut:


----------



## youngdon

dwtrees said:


> Bet that one will haunt you for a while.


I can out run her !


----------



## dwtrees

YD - Ya but for how long?


----------

